# Afx Rebel Charger Decals????



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get waterslide decals to make afx rebel charger? I wanna make myself one. I aint paying 150 bucks for real one.  I did check Patto's they dont have it and I know one place that sells stickers (afxstickers something I cant remember) but I want waterslide ones. The car I am talking about - the rebel flag on hood with #11 on top and doors. any info would be appreciated!

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## oldtoys1961 (Feb 5, 2005)

Drop me a line. I did some up last year. The hoods a pain but with micro sol you can get it to mold really nice over the scoop over the hood. I made a few sets after seeing the Rebel Chargers going for so much. I did them on my Alps and they looked as good as the original. Also did some conversions of the yellow and white ones to custom Rebels. JR


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Check your pm. 

thanks
Wes


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have an original, but i'd love to make a couple to thrash around my track.

oldtoys1961, can I get an assist from you as well?

Thanks!

Marty


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Yes this a very old thread, but could oldtoys1961 (JR?) be convinced to do another run of these? Would really love to do some re creations

Thanks, Chet


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just for reference.

http://afxslotcarstickers.net/

http://www.ebay.com/sch/waynesafxst...h=item51c7c6c69c&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

looks like he only does stickers now. he used to do water slide decals too.


----------

